# Veloce - some basic pointers please



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok so my Veloce arrived yesterday and I have just gone through my first 250g of beans without really achieving much. Certainly haven't produced anything you could drink. I looked at the 'preparing and pulling a shot' post but that's way too advanced for me, what I need are some basic numbers/instructions to work with until I can get the fundamental process happening.

Using Rodney's video with the Strega as a guide to basic operation, I notice he pulls the lever all the way down and waits for the flow to come then releases leaver and allows to rise until the spring 'takes over'.

Obviously the grind, dose, tamp and timing make all the difference. When I tried the first few times the water would 'flush' through the coffee as I pulled the lever down and then it went straight back up with very little resistance. I tried using an increasingly finer grind, different dose sizes and more weight in tamping which eventually led to absolutely nothing coming out for ages then a wee dribble followed by a long wait for the lever to return to an upright position.

So, if possible can lever-users give me a basic guide (without too much detail) on what weight of coffee to use for a single basket and how much time you'd alot to each part of the process. I realise there are many variables and this is going to take a lot of practice but it would be good to get some general pointers to work from.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Please if this is your first machine of this type use a double basket and dose 16g it's easier to dial in ..

what tamper are you using with the single does it fit properly ?

what coffee are you using and it's roast date ...

whats the grinder

the Strega is a slight different beast with its pump set up

I would look at londinium videos and clips as a reference for your machine


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will pm you my number. give me a ring


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

are you able to pm me?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> are you able to pm me?


Pm me it I can pm him ,,,,,


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dose 10 grams in a single basket, they are harder to use and require a lot more care but excellent shots can be had from single baskets, you have to tamp spot on and it would help if you have an exact fit around the rim of the basket.

Rodney demonstrates on the Strega, but that is a completely different machine to the veloce. You will have to work on grind ( what grinder are you using? ) get the grind and tamp right and you will start to get good shots, then it is a matter of tweeking.

Easy method for you to try.

Prep basket with 10grams in a single or 16 grams in the double, nice flat tamp and lock portafilter into the group.

Lower the lever and leave it in the bottom position for approximately 6 seconds, raise the lever until you feel the resistance and let it go, you should be getting the first drops in a few seconds and the shot starts

Weight the input grams and the output grams, the 10 gram basket should give you between 16 - 20 grams out.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Al, here is a few links for you

http://www.sweetmarias.com/library/content/espresso-grind


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks all,

getting somewhere now.... practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

scots_flyer said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> getting somewhere now.... practice, practice, practice!


How's it going ?


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I had a chat or two with dfk which was very helpful. Managed to get close to achieving 26 grams in the cup in 25-30 secs. from 16 grams but it's tricky to find consistency at this stage. The whole tamping business is pretty hit or miss too at the moment. Am using a fork and toothpick to even out clumps and try and distribute evenly but can't seem to put any down pressure into the basket at all without pushing some coffee up the sides...... I'm sure a lot if this is just practice though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What tamper are you using ? I might not fit the basket properly.

Are you using the stock basket that came with it

Don't stress about the pressure get it level and the coffee in the basket distributed properly


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

scots_flyer said:


> I had a chat or two with dfk which was very helpful. Managed to get close to achieving 26 grams in the cup in 25-30 secs. from 16 grams but it's tricky to find consistency at this stage. The whole tamping business is pretty hit or miss too at the moment. Am using a fork and toothpick to even out clumps and try and distribute evenly but can't seem to put any down pressure into the basket at all without pushing some coffee up the sides...... I'm sure a lot if this is just practice though.


Al, thats where nutating will help. Perhaps someone has a link to explain and video show how to do it? I do not have time this morning or I would. Remember, coffee is a journey, not a destination


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Aye I am mutating away here, had a good look at video demos so just trying to do the same each time. I have a BB tamper and am using the double basket which came with the machine so there is a definite space round the circumference but I don't know if that's 'normal' or not.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The standard baskets that come with the machines are ok, but the next level up, would be VST baskets, either 15 or 18 gms. The cutting edge tampers are 58.4 mm's and yes, it seems in the chase for perfection, it makes a difference. Just keep on beavering away!


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

So, now nearing the end of my second Kg of coffee I have established a method of sorts;

grinding 16g

removing clumps and distributing in basket

tamping and getting level about 50% of the time

achieving 26g in the cup in 26-28 secs. 80% of the time

what else can I do at this stage?

Al


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How does it taste


----------



## scots_flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh it's not good. Very intense, like liquorice, maybe slightly bitter but it's more just unpleasant.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is there an Edinburgh based kind soul who would be prepared to visit Al and give him a bit of help. He has two problems. Firstly, he has a basic knowledge but is clearly struggling with shot perparation, and secondly, he has vought a lever which requires a different approach. If someone can help him with knowledge and shot preparation, I am happy to take on the lever challenge!

Come on guys, lets get this chap the help he needs!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

scots_flyer said:


> Oh it's not good. Very intense, like liquorice, maybe slightly bitter but it's more just unpleasant.


Right am for 16g into 32g first with the grind you have. Taste report back....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I can't get to Edinburgh sorrym I'd be happy to entertain in Lancaster if the OP was coming my way.


----------

